# Maybe The Best Worst Plumbing I Have Ever Seen



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This probably should have been posted in the joke thread.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

And my two personal favorites....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Flip that cinder block over, it's top heavy....

other than that looks great....:blink:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Holy chit, it dont get any worse then that

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

You win.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

At least they used clear tape so you can see what's leaking!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That's in my top five of worst plumbing ever, and I think it's more like #1.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

I just threw up a little


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

They didn't use a single schwin coupling.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

What..... no sharkbite?


----------



## B.P. repairer (Jul 14, 2010)

So who do you think told the guy he had to use purple primer? :laughing:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Damb, Okies are creative! WOW!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Definitely belongs on the wall of shame...........:yes:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> This probably should have been posted in the joke thread.


That's some prime plumbing under the 4" CI.:laughing: Thinking I like that one the best. Bet it works great too.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Only an idiot wouldnt use primer....


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I can just see the guy at home depot saying..."this is what you need it will work just fine."


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I will not say anything about Oklahoma because this is not a fair representation of the citizens of the great state of Oklahoma.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's not even plumbing that's a bunch of ****t


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> I will not say anything about Oklahoma because this is not a fair representation of the citizens of the great state of Oklahoma.


:thumbup:


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Somebody told this guy "just make it work"
and voila! regular Picasso there.
Honestly we need more of these, keeps us honest educated trades people in business.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Jsohs?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

That plastic A S lav drain pop up fits right in with the rest of that shiot! I hate those things !


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Hahah that just made my shiety day seem great. Thanks you just made my week. Hahah


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

So what were you called out to do? 

That's a job for PCPlumber if I ever saw one. :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> So what were you called out to do?


They reported having low water pressure. We found the relatively new Delta tub valve to be full of pieces of rust and barely ran at a trickle. After investigating the piping under the house, our plumber gave a proposal for correcting everything.

They said they would get back with us.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> So what were you called out to do?
> 
> That's a job for PCPlumber if I ever saw one. :yes:


I was thinking the same thing. Just bid it for 25,000 then let them pay 200 a month for life and when they die you get the house


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Just bid it for 25,000 then let them pay 200 a month for life and when they die you get the house


If the plumbing looks like that, imagine the house.
John, do you really want it. Lol.
By the way I hope you enjoy tomorrow,,,, not.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> If the plumbing looks like that, imagine the house....


The inside of the home is actually not that bad. They are better housekeepers than plumbers.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

One of 3 toilets I rebuilt today had a ton of rust particles in it... like someone threw nails in the tank for safe keeping.


----------



## slimpilky (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice would like to say I have seen something as bad as that but I would be lying that is the worse I have ever seen luckily


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

slimpilky said:


> Nice would like to say I have seen something as bad as that but I would be lying that is the worse I have ever seen luckily


 






Please post us an intro in the introduction section; years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Mighty Putty could have fixed that mess.:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Where is the shwinn coupling!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here ya go


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

looks like one i had a few weeks ago. I especially like the radiator hose on the water service


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

That's close could very well be the worst I've ever seen as well but doing plumbing 25 plus years it's probally in the top 4 odor 5


----------

